

Is Scala the new Ruby? - pethor
https://medium.com/@fapoli/is-scala-the-new-ruby-8d53975e7297

======
_random_
Unlike Ruby, Scala has a potential to be a multi-purpose language (mobile,
web, enterprise) - like C# already is (Scala is more enterprisy, C# is more
mobile). Unfortunately Ruby's dynamic nature is a big limitation - both in
terms of error checking and performance (e.g. for mobile games).

------
TheSageMage
When I see this, I kind of think what the author usually means is "Is X the
new Rails?". Ruby itself was around many years before Rails existed, but
didn't enjoy that much popularity. Once Rails became very popular Ruby became
very popular.

